# Newbie.....



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi All, 

I just came across this fantastic site yesterday evening after doing some more research on our decision to do IUI. 

We have already started our plans, with having blood tests done at the local doctors at the request of the clinic we are using in Denmark (www.diersklinik.dk). I have to go back to the doctors next week for the cervic scrape etc required, due to my current menstrual cycle, which I have been keeping track of since Sept 08.

As others it's very comforting to know that there are others like my partner and I, who are wanting the same thing. And many of you with success stories.

My DP and I have been together 9 years and finally got married/cp in Oct 08, and now want to take that next step of starting a family like most married couples.

We don't really have a big LGB circle so finding this site is a gem to get to know more people in the same boat as us!!! 

We have a family member, who has a friend that had success on their first time at Diers Klinik, and recently gave birth to a baby boy. Though we are being realistic and positive that this will probabaly not happen for us (though we can hope)!

Anyone else that can re-assure us on our first choice of going to denmark would be greatly appreciated. As we have our initial phone conversation this Friday. I'm also hoping that I will get back some of my blood tests by then, so it starts the process on the right note.

Look forward to speaking with you all 

Lorna  
xxx


/links


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Lorna

I cant remember who it was but there are definately a LGB couple who have been to denmark for treatment.  (hope im not wrong) and then switched to uk because of travel arrangments ... but they loved the clinic.

you could try a search sorry i cant remember the username of the couple.

congrats on your CP and on your starting on the TTC journey!  all very exciting.  

do keep us posted.  feel free to post on the chat thread as we have been quite chatty of late!

aimeex


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Lorna

Welcome to FF 

You might also find this thread useful.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=348.0

LL xx


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Aimee, 

Yes thats how I came acros sthis site, by doing a google search on the clinic. I came acros syour conevrsations with Liz and Nadine and decided to join...as thought this would be a great start for finding info.

Congratulations by the way.....  

Hope the pregnancy/baby isnt too harsh and is looking after you!!!

Lorna
x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i am having a dream pregnancy so far, cant really complain about a thing!  

thanks for the congrats!  hope its you very soon!

funny thats how you found the site!! 

is it snowing where you are?

ax


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Lets hope sooo too, fingers crossed! 

Weather is not like England at all. Woke up to find a beautiful blanket of white fluffy snow all over the garden...the journey into work was a nightmare coming out of our culd-a-sac (brakes wouldn't work) though on the main roads country roads it was fine, just had to be a bit more vigilant!

We purchased a bike yesterday for my DP godsons birthday (my surrogate godson) in August, he'll be 3 and have a big boys bike! (I know very early but a bargain that could not be left) and I decided to put my hand at putting it togetehr to make sure it was all there...

It's now sat in our lounge, and I can't stop looking at it hoping this will be us one day! 

At least I'm a going to be a proper godparent to his sister in March which I'm totally honoured to be, especially as it's my DP's best friends. I feel like I have totally been accepted by being asked this!

Hows the weather with you in Spain? 

Are you due to travel back top the UK now for anymore scans etc, or are these all being done as per a normal pregnancy in Spain?

Lorna
xx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

it will be you one day!  just dont know when (thats the trixie thing!).  

very lovely your godparent to the best friends new baby!  

go steady on the roads today.

right must get on with the tax return.

ax


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Lorna, and welcome.  I'm fairly new to the site as well, but its a friendly place to be!  We don't have a wide circle of LGB friends either, so this sort of network is great.  I'm over in Staffordshire and currently on maternity leave with baby number 2 (he's 13 weeks old).

Congrats on your civil partnership last year, and good luck with ttc   

Nicky

(I'm sulking 'cos there's only a little bit of snow over here and I'm desperate to try out sledging with DD.)


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Nicky, 

Nice to meet you too...sounds like youve got your hands full. 

Though big CONGRATS on your little boy. From reading your signature, you have certainly had plenty of shots. 

Certainly can't complain having 1 of each......  

We are in Oxfordshire, and most of our friends are married straight couples with children and the only 3 LGB people we know are very close to us but based in Southampton, where we are from but all single... (re-count the guy is now in a relationship but who knows how long that will last) 

Can I ask where abouts you had gone for your IUI's etc??!!!

Think yourself lucky on the snow, I had to make a journey to work and am now stuck here till 5.30, would much rather be snuggled up on a nice warm sofa!

I'm such an impatient person, and can't wait for everything to actually start! 

Lorna
xx


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi LL, 

thanks for the link, nice to meet you. I have made a post and hopefully someone will come back to me!!

Lorna
x


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey Lorna.

We had our treatment with BCRM (Burton Centre for Reproductive Medicine) in Burton-On-Trent.  Overall we found them to be very good clinically, but found their level of support a bit mixed when there were some difficult things to deal with - think that was about individuals rather than the whole service though. They were very positive in dealing with us as a same sex couple.  We would use them again ... except we won't 'cos two is enough for us!!

Nicky

(I guess my attitude to the snow would be different if I was having to get myself to work at the mo  - however luckily I'm not, so I shall be out to play later.   )


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

!Welcome! from one 'pie' to another  

Haven't any practical advice on the denmark thing but just wanted to wish you lots of luck. Also, if you feel like you're going insane, if your cycle starts to go all over the place, don't worry. It's perfectly normal!!! I think we all feel like we're losing it sometimes  

like gaby says, there's lots of chat over on the chat thread. come visit  x


----------



## sallylouise (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Lorna,

I'm new on here too but isn't it inspirational!? We know one gay couple with a baby but like you most of our friends are straight.
We started having tests etc last August and up until then my cycle was as regular as clock work. As soon as we started at the clinic it all went hay wire!  

Any way, good luck with everything.  Looking forward to seeing how it all progresses. xxx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Lorna!

nice to meet you too!  

my ovulations wouldnt always play ball, and i missed months cos i didnt ovulate when i was in the right country!  

aimeex


----------



## sallylouise (Jan 30, 2009)

Aimee,

It's comforting to know I'm not the only one with a silly cycle! 

Glad all is going well with your pregnancy. Enjoy your time in London.

Thanks for all your support. xx


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes...

Will certainly pop along for a bit of a chat later - but first is first I must do some work! 

Lets hope my cycle doesn't start to play up - it's been pretty regular these last 6 months. Though I was thinking of starting to track my ovulation and temperature etc etc 

The snow has more or less melted in most area's where I'am but seemed to have brought some lovely weather!!!

Speak to you all later, hope everyone havign a good day so far!

Lorna
x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

im convinced my ovulation went into hiding beacuse i was watching!!

isnt that a truth of physics that when you observe something it changes it?  i probably  havent expressed that well ... but you know what i mean!

ax


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

LMAO  

I certainly know what you mean.!!!

I've been doing the CB ovulation tests since sunday, and they all keep coming up with a big fat "O", no smiley faces yet! which isn't expected until about the 15-19th, so fingers crossed I get something then, and don't continue with the O's until my next start date!

L
x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

what is O for?


----------

